# Individual labels for each scent?



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

Do any of you print a new label for each scent or use a generic label for most soaps, and then a smaller label for each individual scent?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

New label for each scent. I use the on-line labels software and I have a file for each type of soap (with color, without, EO, FO, unscented, with oatmeal, etc.). Then I just pull up the type of soap and edit the scent name and print off a sheet (10 labels) as needed. Usually I'll print several pages worth of each scent.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I use a new label for each scent


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I, too, use a new label for each scent. I use the Avery program so it save them all in a separate tab.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I use a new label each scent name and product. Have files saved and print as needed.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

What software are using to print with?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I use Avery software.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

i do both. black sheep here, lol, i have some labels that are generic for beer and old fashion lye and if i scent them i use a separate label. for the goats milk the label is specific to the scent even though the ingreds. are the same for all the gm soaps. ummmm did that all make sense?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use a different label for each scent since I use a different color combination depending on the label. I use Microsoft Publisher for my labels and work them up on a business card template. I shrink wrap so each label fits on the front of the soap with the shrink wrap over them.
For wax melts in clamshells I am now using one label and printing the scents on very small labels and sticking them on the generic label. 

I have thought about developing one color scheme for my soap labels and doing the same thing by printing a scent label to stick on. I think it would work either way. One of my local competitors does the scent with a clear stick on label and it looks just fine.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I make a new label for each scent also. But I make a cigar band, and I use Excel to do mine. Mine are not very fancy, but the price was right! lol


----------

